# Massachusetts -- 2 Communities propose to ban bowhunting



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*NORTH READING*

http://www.northreadingma.gov/Pages/NReadingMA_TownMeeting/index Click at bottom of page or go to ....

http://www.northreadingma.gov/Pages/NReadingMA_Selectmen/warrants#Art25


Article 25 Amend Code of the Town of North Reading – General By-Laws 
Chapter 5, Article VII – Town Property


To see if the Town will vote to amend the General By-laws, Chapter 5, Article VII – Town Property by adding the following new provision; or what it will do in relation thereto:

5-28 Prohibition against hunting on public land.

A. Hunting is prohibited on all Town property.
B. Whomever violates the provisions of 5-28 shall be punished by a fine of twenty-five dollars ($25) for the 1st offense and fifty dollars ($50) for the 2nd and subsequent offenses.

and further to amend the Code of the Town of North Reading by amending the list of fines under Chapter 1, General Provisions, Section 1-5.B.(3) Violations and Penalties, by adding the following:

Chapter 5, Administration
Article VII, Town Property
§ 5-28, Prohibition against hunting on public land
Police Department
1st offense: $25
2nd and subsequent offenses: $50

Sponsor: Board of Selectmen

Description….
This article prohibits all hunting activity on town owned land. Presently, only bow hunting is allowed on town property, which is a growing concern with many residents. The establishment of a bylaw is and accompanying fine structure would serve to prevent bow hunting on public property. 

Recommendations ...
Selectmen: Recommended.

Finance Committee: Recommended.


***** Meeting is April 3, 2006 *****


************************************

*BROCKTON*






























http://www.ci.brockton.ma.us/

***** Meeting is also scheduled for April 3, 2006 *****


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

How about we bulldoze the houses and give the landscape back to the wildlife?


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*figures....*

Every year something new....I guess what they call "professional sharpshooters" is really "fair" to the culling of deer....
What a joke they let these shooters shoot them with night vision and silencers  but hunting them fairly is out of the question....makes me sick


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Mil6161 said:


> Every year something new....I guess what they call "professional sharpshooters" is really "fair" to the culling of deer....
> What a joke they let these shooters shoot them with night vision and silencers  but hunting them fairly is out of the question....makes me sick


I agree. Not to mention a couple key differences:

1 - We pay sharp shooters to "cull" deer vs. Hunters PAY for the priveledge to hunt

2 - Hunting provides a natural selective culling vs the bait and shoot mass culling, which is not healthy for the ecosystem. Deer fill a role in nature and unnatural dips and rises in population have an affect on plant life/ food sources, which when a sudden sharp decline in deer happens, other animals quicky fill the void left, and these animals include skunks, raccoons, rabbits, rats, mice, etc. Each species filling their role in an ecosystem also balances out the other parts of that same ecosystem.

Its when we start "thinking" natural predation by man can be replaced by a process less natural do we get in serious hot water. Mentally bankrupt coupled with a very expensive price tag. 

The more we learn, the dumber we get.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*An Update*

Here is what I have found posted on a couple of other forums pertaining to the 2 issues. 

From huntingchat.net Massachusetts forum 

Well guys had our meeting at the city hall about banning bow hunting and the decision was to have no decision. We out numbered the antis by at least 10 to 1. So they tabled it so that if they ever need it it can be brought up at any time. So for now we can still bow hunt in Brockton. The part that got me was that they allowed all the antis who were there come up and speak their piece. But the Pro folks were limited to just a few of us. The fish and game was there and did an excellent job. They stated that if Brockton did pass this law the State would have no other choice but to file suit aginst the City as they are not allowing them to regulate the deer population. I thought that was pretty kool. I did show them pictures of deer in my yard eating my shrubs and flowers and spoke my piece. But as long as we can keep hunting I'm happy. Thatks to all who helped if I can ever be of help to you when this happens to your town let me know. Mike 

******************* 

From bowsite.com Massachusetts forum 

The proposed bowhunting ban in North Reading was voted down by a healthy margin at last nights town meeting. Many residents spoke against this ban, including many non hunters, women and elderly people. 

It seems most people understand and support the deer management benefit of bowhunting in suburban areas so long as it is done ethicly and within the law. Thanks to all the people who helped with this effort.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Tim4Trout said:


> Here is what I have found posted on a couple of other forums pertaining to the 2 issues.
> 
> From huntingchat.net Massachusetts forum
> 
> ...


Great news! Way to go hunters!! Show up in force and the politicians will listen. 

That was one of the biggest pieces of advice I heard from one of our State Assemblymen. We need to show up in numbers to put the faces with the sportsmen. Without our involvement, and the active nature of the anti-'s, we can get wrongfully steamrolled before we even figure out what is going on. Stay on top of this one, as you have noted, this is not yet a dead horse.

GREAT JOB!


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

I'd be more worried about Your new "Mandatory health insurance" 
legislation. The middle class of Mass will be moving to other states
en masse, as they will be forced to pay for health insurance that
they can't afford.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Milsurp said:


> I'd be more worried about Your new "Mandatory health insurance"
> legislation. The middle class of Mass will be moving to other states
> en masse, as they will be forced to pay for health insurance that
> they can't afford.


Nothing like that good old, cost you out of hunting to kill the sport of hunting, efforts being tried in MA., right?

I have major issues with a government telling me what I have to have to enjoy a long standing freedom. Smacks a bit of socialism, doesn't it?

Stay vigilant, hunters. And get vocal!


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

doctariAFC said:


> Nothing like that good old, cost you out of hunting to kill the sport of hunting, efforts being tried in MA., right?
> 
> I have major issues with a government telling me what I have to have to enjoy a long standing freedom. Smacks a bit of socialism, doesn't it?
> 
> Stay vigilant, hunters. And get vocal!


Luckily, In Vermont, Hunting is a right- It's written into the State 
Constitution. 

You pay mandatory car insurance, for the right to drive.
Next, mandatory health insurance, for the right to exist?


----------

